# For Those Considering A Winedor



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi All. After several weeks of going back and forth on whether to build a cabinet humidor or to utilize a wineador, my decision was made today. This is just an FYI as I have no interests in either of these, just sharing with BOTL/SOTL. I found a Newair AW281E Wine Cooler at Air & Water. If you google the coupon code you get 20% off. I got mine for $203 shipped. While looking for shelves and drawers I was put off by the costs and turnaround times. Well, I found a guy called GW Humidors (he's on Facebook) that is doing the insert with 4 drawers and 2 shelves for $175. The best part is it will be ready in 2 weeks. Again, just sharing information. I will update everyone if something goes south.


----------



## llappen (Jul 24, 2014)

rbelcastro said:


> Hi All. After several weeks of going back and forth on whether to build a cabinet humidor or to utilize a wineador, my decision was made today. This is just an FYI as I have no interests in either of these, just sharing with BOTL/SOTL. I found a Newair AW281E Wine Cooler at Air & Water. If you google the coupon code you get 20% off. I got mine for $203 shipped. While looking for shelves and drawers I was put off by the costs and turnaround times. Well, I found a guy called GW Humidors (he's on Facebook) that is doing the insert with 4 drawers and 2 shelves for $175. The best part is it will be ready in 2 weeks. Again, just sharing information. I will update everyone if something goes south.


I have spoken with GW in the past, real legit when it comes to his products


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

rbelcastro said:


> Hi All. After several weeks of going back and forth on whether to build a cabinet humidor or to utilize a wineador, my decision was made today. This is just an FYI as I have no interests in either of these, just sharing with BOTL/SOTL. I found a Newair AW281E Wine Cooler at Air & Water. If you google the coupon code you get 20% off. I got mine for $203 shipped. While looking for shelves and drawers I was put off by the costs and turnaround times. Well, I found a guy called GW Humidors (he's on Facebook) that is doing the insert with 4 drawers and 2 shelves for $175. The best part is it will be ready in 2 weeks. Again, just sharing information. I will update everyone if something goes south.


That's a great share, Rick! Thanks! Not sure if this should be in "Share the Wealth", or where. Maybe it stands to get max hits here.

Keep us posted.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> That's a great share, Rick! Thanks! Not sure if this should be in "Share the Wealth", or where. Maybe it stands to get max hits here.
> 
> Keep us posted.


Thanks Don. Will do!


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Tought I'd give a quick update. I received the shipping notification from Air and Water the same day I placed the order (Wednesday 15th) and the Fed Ex delivery was set for Tuesday the 21st. It came to my door on Saturday the 18th. It was boxed up excellently and no damage at allo. The unit is perfect. I also ordered my shelve untit from GW Humidors, and he said turnaround would be 2 weeks. Well, he motified me that they would be shipped this week. That's one week turnaround! I'll comment on the quality of the shelves when I get them, but all indications are this is a quality seller.

Oh-There was a card in the Newair paking box that said if I left a review online for Air & Water, they would refund me $10. That brings the total cost for the unit $193 shipped.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

As an update to my update. GW Humidors contacted me yesterday and my shelves are shipping today. Ordered them last Wednesday, shipped in less than a week! He sent pictures and they look fantastic! I'll give a final update after getting them.:clap2:


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Great, can't wait to see your setup!!!


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

That sounds like a great way to store your cigars. Thanks for posting the information on where you got it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Excited to see product especially with that turnaround.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Excited to see product especially with that turnaround.


You and me both! ☺


----------



## blknyt (Oct 11, 2012)

Great stuff. Thanks for sharing. 
I only found a 10% coupon to Air & Water. I'm either missing something or your timing was great...
Love to hear your review on the shelves.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm interested in seeing the quality and fit of those drawers!! Keep us posted


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

CopGTP said:


> I'm interested in seeing the quality and fit of those drawers!! Keep us posted


I'm interested to see the quality too. Time to do or die GW!


----------



## blknyt (Oct 11, 2012)

JustinThyme said:


> I'm interested to see the quality too. Time to do or die GW!


Considering the mixed reviews about his competition, GW could see quite a bump in orders if his product is the real deal!!


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

It comes Friday. If it's nearly as nice as the pictures he sent while making it, it will be great!


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

rbelcastro said:


> As an update to my update. GW Humidors contacted me yesterday and my shelves are shipping today. Ordered them last Wednesday, shipped in less than a week! He sent pictures and they look fantastic! I'll give a final update after getting them.:clap2:


That's a very good turnaround time! Do you have an email or phone #? I'm not on Facebook, and don't see any other way to contact GW Humidors. Thanks in advance!


----------



## blknyt (Oct 11, 2012)

Sigaar said:


> That's a very good turnaround time! Do you have an email or phone #? I'm not on Facebook, and don't see any other way to contact GW Humidors. Thanks in advance!


Second that contact info. Found them on Etsy through fb: https://www.etsy.com/shop/GWHUMIDORS

From what I see (not much though) his work looks quite good. Wish GW had a website.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey all. Got the drawers and shelves today, and they are BEAUTIFUL! They came well packaged and are great. I am so thankful that I used this guy, he did a great job. I highly encourage anyone considering doing this to use them. I will post pics after I get it set up.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok, one quick picture:


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Sorry about the sideways pic, but you get the gist. Sticks go in tomorrow.


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

Looks great. Do you have any contact info for him, for those of us not on Facebook?


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Here is his email. He's good about responding : [email protected].


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

rbelcastro said:


> Sorry about the sideways pic, but you get the gist. Sticks go in tomorrow.


Actually I dont get the gist. I really wanted to see the construction which drawer fronts do not show. It would be appreciated if you could take a few minutes to snap some photos of different angles of one of the drawers.

Honestly from what I can see Im not very impressed. Several edges are not even and the bottom of the top drawer is way out of wack.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> Actually I dont get the gist. I really wanted to see the construction which drawer fronts do not show. It would be appreciated if you could take a few minutes to snap some photos of different angles of one of the drawers.
> 
> Honestly from what I can see Im not very impressed. Several edges are not even and the bottom of the top drawer is way out of wack.


I'll get some later today. Actually, it isn't out of wack, just how I had it in there. And, no offense, but since you didn't pay for it I couldn't care less if you are impressed(honestly) I was just passing along some information I found useful. Take it or leave it.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> Actually I dont get the gist. I really wanted to see the construction which drawer fronts do not show. It would be appreciated if you could take a few minutes to snap some photos of different angles of one of the drawers.


Me too. Can you show us some detailed pictures of the joints and drawer edges?

Thanks man!


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

rbelcastro said:


> I'll get some later today. Actually, it isn't out of wack, just how I had it in there. And, no offense, but since you didn't pay for it I couldn't care less if you are impressed(honestly) I was just passing along some information I found useful. Take it or leave it.


Whoa, pretty feisty there. I think the point is that you've mentioned a new vendor, there's a LOT of interest in this new guy, and _if_ his work is up to par with the existing options there will be many brothers from this site who are willing to try this particular vendor.

Therefore some pictures showing details would be amazingly helpful, especially since you're promoting this guy and we've been waiting to see how it all turns out, in all honesty. I don't see why you'd seem to take it so personally when someone critiques the quality from what they can see... as I kind of thought that was a major point in this whole discussion.

Glad you're happy with your new drawers but any help you could lend to other brothers is much appreciated, seeing as we don't want to throw our money in some new direction if the expected quality just isn't there.

I know it may be a bit over the top, but check out this for some hints on what people are looking for in the pictures/for comparison purposes:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-vs-wineador-wine-cooler-drawer-review-2.html


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Whoa, pretty feisty there. I think the point is that you've mentioned a new vendor, there's a LOT of interest in this new guy, and _if_ his work is up to par with the existing options there will be many brothers from this site who are willing to try this particular vendor.
> 
> Therefore some pictures showing details would be amazingly helpful, especially since you're promoting this guy and we've been waiting to see how it all turns out, in all honesty. I don't see why you'd seem to take it so personally when someone critiques the quality from what they can see... as I kind of thought that was a major point in this whole discussion.
> 
> ...


I am perfectly happy to help out, hence starting this thread. But, when someone put effort and money in putting something together, the last thing they want to hear is someone is not impressed. I find that an insult, and would never say that to someone if they were happy with a purchase. If you purchased a new Ford, and were happy with it, how would you feel if I said I wasn't impressed? Maybe I'm a little too sensitive but I would never ever say that to someone. And I will post some pics after a while.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

rbelcastro said:


> I am perfectly happy to help out, hence starting this thread. But, when someone put effort and money in putting something together, the last thing they want to hear is someone is not impressed. I find that an insult, and would never say that to someone if they were happy with a purchase. If you purchased a new Ford, and were happy with it, how would you feel if I said I wasn't impressed? Maybe I'm a little too sensitive but I would never ever say that to someone. And I will post some pics after a while.


Again, we all appreciate your efforts, and are glad that you're sharing with us :hug:

I think it wasn't meant to be a personal insult towards you, just a critique of the craftsmanship of the drawers (from what we can see at this point) which in the end, is what most interested buyers are concerned with, along with price. Personally, I'm pumped to see more, because like you, I just get excited about seeing/having new things!

I guess maybe it fits down the same lines as when people wonder if they should tell friends if their CC is real or fake... personally I wouldn't want someone ishing all over my decisions, but at the same time, after I have work done at my house, I always have my brother (who possesses quite the discerning eye) come look at it, where he often points out small imperfections that I would have never noticed on my own. Yeah, it spoils my image of a perfect job done, but it also keeps me in the reality of assessing the quality of the work performed as it should be done: with both eyes open.

Regardless, thanks again for sharing :yo:


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok, better picture of the unit with the drawer in properly. Close up of drawers. If anyone has specific questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for posting up detailed images of the drawers!


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Thanks for posting up detailed images of the drawers!


You are welcome David.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

rbelcastro said:


> I'll get some later today. Actually, it isn't out of wack, just how I had it in there. And, no offense, but since you didn't pay for it I couldn't care less if you are impressed(honestly) I was just passing along some information I found useful. Take it or leave it.


No need to have a hissy because someone doesnt like what they see. I was curious to see the build quality as quite honestly after seeing this thread I browsed his FB page and wasn't impressed with what I saw there either. Thanks for posting the detailed pics so I know now that this is not a vendor I wish to use.

I'm glad you are happy with your purchase but that that doesn't mean these drawers will suit everyone everyone, certainly not me. Yes Im OCD when it comes to craftsmanship that you pay for. I got drawers from Forrest and paid a pretty penny for all the upgrades and will be the first to tell you that I was pissed at the build quality. I had to redo joints, sand the hell out of them as everything was rough and had to refinish the hardwood fronts. When I pay a premium I expect a premium product, in this case cabinet maker quality and I didnt get it.

No Offense but I couldn't care less if you couldn't care less if Im impressed. I gave my opinion, take it or leave it.


----------



## blknyt (Oct 11, 2012)

Is it me, or are some folks coming down kinda hard on a BOTL who is only trying to share some info with us?

Anyway Rick, I really appreciate that you took the time to post this. Can't have too many potential wineador shelve sources!


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

blknyt said:


> Is it me, or are some folks coming down kinda hard on a BOTL who is only trying to share some info with us?
> 
> Anyway Dave, I really appreciate that you took the time to post this. Can't have too many potential wineador shelve sources!


Use the ignore function and you can block out the vitriol :biggrin:


----------



## steelman (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for posting. Very interesting and helps me in picturing what I might like to build in my own wineador. I'm happy you like your purchase and I am sure that I would like it also. But I do like the smell of fresh sawdust along with cigar smoke. Mark it up as a new project for the winter. Cheers.

steelman


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks. As a note, since I have ran it for several weeks I have 5 hygrometers(one attached to each drawer and one on the shelf. each one reads 61% and 64 degrees. and never varies unless the door is open longer than it should.


----------



## blknyt (Oct 11, 2012)

rbelcastro said:


> Thanks. As a note, since I have ran it for several weeks I have 5 hygrometers(one attached to each drawer and one on the shelf. each one reads 61% and 64 degrees. and never varies unless the door is open longer than it should.


So did you go with KL?


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

blknyt said:


> So did you go with KL?


I did not. In the winter I need an active humidification due to the dryness. I will probably go with it in April when it is very humid here.


----------

